# Parts available



## Bald Eagle (Apr 26, 2019)

I have not yet scrolled through these posts but I will next. But not wanting to be redundant, I am curious to the value of essentially new Tesla parts from a 2019 Model 3 LR AWD ordered mid-April this year. It crashed August 14th. How do I get in touch with the guys who convert classic ICE to EVs. My 2019 Tesla Model 3 that was totaled last month at 1000 miles when I was driven off the road & took out a light pole in dead center of the car.... Insurance is dragging its feet in reimbursement. I have the full title... What is the value? Every part worked fine. Frame, glass, & aluminum body are not fine. DM me for pics.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Sorry to hear about your accident...I don't have a lot of answers for your questions. ...Just wanted to chime in and say welcome.


----------



## Bald Eagle (Apr 26, 2019)

Thank you... I hope to have another, pending insurance production


----------



## Gatornail (Apr 11, 2017)

Bald Eagle said:


> I have not yet scrolled through these posts but I will next. But not wanting to be redundant, I am curious to the value of essentially new Tesla parts from a 2019 Model 3 LR AWD ordered mid-April this year. It crashed August 14th. How do I get in touch with the guys who convert classic ICE to EVs. My 2019 Tesla Model 3 that was totaled last month at 1000 miles when I was driven off the road & took out a light pole in dead center of the car.... Insurance is dragging its feet in reimbursement. I have the full title... What is the value? Every part worked fine. Frame, glass, & aluminum body are not fine. DM me for pics.


I'm pretty sure I got to see your car (is it white?) when I took mine to get an estimate for damage when someone hit mine in a parking lot. It was impressive to see that much damage and know that the person was ok  Assuming you're using Precision Body Shop in Louisville.


----------

